# Hep C positive test... hmm



## lumpy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

So, after finding out that I am A-OK earlier this year(April) but unfortunately my wife has the usual low AMH(she just turned 40 this year) we decided to try IVF at our local clinic.

After taking the plunge, being told that the chance of success was 8%(laughably low.. but we might as well give it a shot anyway), we went to get the blood tests done, and they come back saying first my wife needs to go and get her heart checked before they will try the IVF(which come on... tbh isn't going to work anyway, if it did of course I'd be over the moon but I'm now pretty realistic about our chances)

So, she goes to a different clinic and gets her heart checked out, and its (surprise surprise) OK.

Next, my wife goes back to get our blood test results and some other scans(I had to go to work so unfortunately couldn't go), next thing she comes back saying that she's been told her blood test has come back positive for Hep C!! 

I mean give us a break, we are sooo not the kind of people that would contract Hep C from drug use or sleeping around.(we are like the perfect f%$%&n couple) married for 7 years, long engagement for 5 years before that... (my results came back negative/good for everything).  The only way she could have contracted Hep C we think is when she got blood transfusions way back in the late 80s when she was in a bad car accident...

So, aside from just wanting to vent and be like, could anyone have worse luck than us... I'd like to find out from anyone that may know, will clinics go ahead with IVF if a woman has Hep C?  Unfortunately, I'm not in the UK and am living in a country where though I speak the language, talking about medical issues(not in English) a lot of the conversation goes over my head.

(In any case, my wife is going to yet ANOTHER clinic to get further conclusive tests for the Hep C, if they come back saying that she is actually negative, I'll be freaking out at our current IVF clinic and telling them that we are taking our business elsewhere!!  Fingers crossed...


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Dear Lumpy123 (and Mrs L)

firstly, very sorry to hear of your difficulties - absolutely understandable to need to vent, and glad this site is here so you can.

Then, Hep C - yes, contracting it via blood transfusions was not uncommon before higher levels of screening came in late 80s/ early 90s. It is/was very bad luck. B*%$£y Ba$*&%* bad luck. So, what next? Well, two things: 1) treatment for the Hep C and 2) IVF
1) There are treatments available, and some of the newer treatments actually clear the viral load completely. Unfortunately, although they are now at a stage where they work for significant numbers, they do not 'cure' everyone, though they do work on the viral load and bring it down. Some of the treatments take a long time - up to a year, sometimes combinations of daily oral meds and injections/ IV drips etc. Some people resond faster (and some people, a small percentage and they don't (yet) know who or why, clear it all by themselves). Not sure how interferon and other drugs would work with IVF/ ttc. Would be best to get clear professional advice on this.  It is absolutely well worth treatment because untreated Hep C is linked to all sorts of nasties. My brother-in-law's parents both had it (she caught it via blood transfusion as part of cancer treatment, he caught it from her (low rates of transmission via sex, but not zero...)).  Both lived to their 70s, but both developed complications from the hep c (liver cancer, neurological problems) because then (well over a decade ago) less could be done about it - and theirs wasn't diagnosed till they were looking for why she had liver tumours. 
2) IVF treatment - yes there are clinics that will treat. They tend to be larger places, that have the set-up to provide greater levels of isolation (eggs and sperm stored totally separately from other patients, different tanks, incubators etc - at least I think this is part of what is involved, I am not an expert). I think the HFEA might have this info about the clinics on its website (certainly quicker than phoning each one individually!) - I don't personally know which ones, but I know there are some out there.

Don't give up on your dreams - this might be another obstacle in your path, but at the same time if you know about the hep c now at least you can do something about that. 8% odds for IVF is not great, but it's not 0. 

Wishing you better luck with the next stage than you've had up to now.
Jacob's mum xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Lumpy

I'd say get a re-test, if it positive see if there's treatment available and if not then find a clinic that's happy to treat you

I don't think any clinic can refuse to treat you, all patients have to be treated the same. It has to be the same as any other hospital or medical treatment. They are not legally allowed to refuse to treat you just cos of hepatitis surely!

Yes they may put special procedures into place but you should not be made you feel any different just cos of a medical issue...I don't even think they are allowed to make you aware that you are getting treated differently just cos of a medical issue

Let us know how you get on because there has to be other people with similar issues


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a brief note - have checked the HFEA website and 'IVF for patients with communicable viral infections' is a listed search criteria, so some clinics have the facilities and expertise to offer this, and some don't. 

Hope a re-test gives you a way forward - and at least there are definitely some clinics (a quick check using the hfea guide suggested there are 27 London clinics) that offer treatment.

best wishes

Jacob's mum x


----------

